# Persönliche Frist aus Frust



## Ajandurah (6. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, bei aller Liebe zu Aion (ich verfolge das Spiel seit Anfang 2007, habe alle Betas mitgemacht und 2 CEs nenne ich mein Eigen) - aber wenn der Freimonat rum ist und es sich NICHTS getan hat in Sachen Spielbarkeit, dann ist der Ofen aus bei mir! Das kann nicht sein, dass man ein Spiel verkauft, das absolut NICHT spielbar ist für Leute, die nur am Abend Zeit haben (!!!) Und wenn ich dann mal in der Warteliste bei 8 min mich durchgewartet habe und wiedereinmal rausfliege und wieder mit über einer Std mich neu eingliedern darf, platzt mir langsam echt der Kragen!

So kann man trotz eines absolut perfektem Game seine Kunden vergraulen, da stößt man an die Grenzen der Geduld des Kunden.

Zu meiner Situation: Ich habe erst Stufe 18 erreichen können, weil bei 2 von 3 Spielabende ich nach Stunden abgebrochen habe! Die anderen Abende blieb mir nicht viel Zeit, da ich die meiste Zeit mit dem einwählen verbracht habe. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass das Sinn der Sache ist?

Am meisten frustriert mich aber, dass es kein Statement gibt, wie sich da etwas verbessern soll! Im Gegenteil man kommt mit der Ausrede: Das ist nur zum Wohl des Kunden, damit es keine leeren Server gibt. Aber ehrlich, ich spiel lieber auf nem leeren Server als gar nicht!


----------



## Geige (6. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Am meisten frustriert mich aber, dass es kein Statement gibt, wie sich da etwas verbessern soll! Im Gegenteil man kommt mit der Ausrede: Das ist nur zum Wohl des Kunden, damit es keine leeren Server gibt. Aber ehrlich, ich spiel lieber auf nem leeren Server als gar nicht!



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht es *ist* zum wohle der Kunden!
WAR hat aufgrund leerer Server einen riesen Haufen Kunden verloren,
also nichts von Wegen: Lieber leere Server als gar nicht!

Wie wäre es, wenn du auf Lephar neu beginnen würdest?
Dort hast du zu 100% keine Warteschlange!


----------



## Apocalyptica (6. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Am meisten frustriert mich aber, dass es kein Statement gibt, wie sich da etwas verbessern soll! Im Gegenteil man kommt mit der Ausrede: Das ist nur zum Wohl des Kunden, damit es keine leeren Server gibt. Aber ehrlich, ich spiel lieber auf nem leeren Server als gar nicht!



hm, hast die letzten tage wohl nicht richtig verfolgt oder?


----------



## Ajandurah (6. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du auf Lephar neu beginnen würdest?
> Dort hast du zu 100% keine Warteschlange!



Und meine Gildenkollegen? Sollen die wegen mir auch alle mitwechseln? Sorry aber dann hätten sie von anfang an nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Leuten auf die ersten Server lassen sollen und nicht 2 Stunden Warteschlange einführen!


----------



## Gumja (6. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Und meine Gildenkollegen? Sollen die wegen mir auch alle mitwechseln? Sorry aber dann hätten sie von anfang an nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Leuten auf die ersten Server lassen sollen und nicht 2 Stunden Warteschlange einführen!


Überleg mal genau was du da verlangst...
Was hätten dann die Spieler die sich nicht rechtzeitig einen Char erstellen konnten machen sollen?
Vor der Tür stehen und auf das Schild schaun "Wegen Überfüllung gesperrt... Du kums hia nich rain..." ?

Und so nebenbei... NACH dem Freimonat wird irgendwann n kostenloser Chartransfer angeboten... also Zeit genug sich mit der Gilde zu belabern, wo ihr hingehen wollt...
Manchmal hilfts die News zu lesen...


----------



## Geige (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds ziemlich Lustig inzwischen:
Als erst mekerst du, dass sie nichts tun, ich sage dir "fange neu an es gibt neue leerere Server",
deine antwort: "ja und was ist mit meiner Gilde", was sollen NcSoft denn Deiner Meinung nach tun?


----------



## Ajandurah (6. Oktober 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Überleg mal genau was du da verlangst...
> Was hätten dann die Spieler die sich nicht rechtzeitig einen Char erstellen konnten machen sollen?
> Vor der Tür stehen und auf das Schild schaun "Wegen Überfüllung gesperrt... Du kums hia nich rain..." ?



nein aber da hätten von anfang an mehr Server aufgestellt gehört! Spätestens bei der PreOrder hätten da Alarmklocken läuten müssen!


Verkauf du mal 300 Fahrkarten für nen Zug mit nur 50 Sitzplätzen! Das geht nicht!


----------



## Type your name here (6. Oktober 2009)

Achja das sind se immer,
erst rummeckern aber sich nicht informieren wollen

schaust du hier 

http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...D=163&page=

und hey gut das du leavst dann wird die Warteschlange auf den anderen Servern auch besser.


----------



## Geige (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich sagte doch bereits WAR, da waren anfangs auch alle Server überlastet sie stellen
10 neue auf und nach dem Freimonat waren 7 davon so gut wie leer, wäre dir das lieber?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

Ein Glück bin ich immer schon im Spiel drin wenns noch keine warteschlangen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und finde die abends haben sich leicht gebessert


----------



## Gumja (6. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> nein aber da hätten von anfang an mehr Server aufgestellt gehört! Spätestens bei der PreOrder hätten da Alarmklocken läuten müssen!
> 
> 
> Verkauf du mal 300 Fahrkarten für nen Zug mit nur 50 Sitzplätzen! Das geht nicht!


Genau du Oberschlauer... DAS haben sie bei WAR gemacht... ein Monat später starben die ersten Server und heute nach fast einem Jahr gibts weniger Server als zu release...


----------



## Ajandurah (6. Oktober 2009)

Type schrieb:


> und hey gut das du leavst dann wird die Warteschlange auf den anderen Servern auch besser.




Sorry im vergleich zu dir kann ich nur am Abend weil ich diverse andere Verpflichtungen tagsüber habe, als mich um 11 Uhr Morgens schon einzuloggen.

Desweiteren ich bin nach wie vor noch Kunde, der bezahlt und ich bezahle nicht für etwas, wo ich im gegenzug keine Leistung bekomme. So einfach ist das - und wer das Prinzip nicht verstanden hat und alles gut heißt, was verbockt wurde, der tut mir echt leid!

Und ja, lieber spiel ich gar nichts, als.... ähhhh ja jetzt spiel ich ja auch nichts! Zahl aber trotzdem!

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Harika (6. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch bereits WAR, da waren anfangs auch alle Server überlastet sie stellen
> 10 neue auf und nach dem Freimonat waren 7 davon so gut wie leer, wäre dir das lieber?



WAR war auch davon überzeugt ein gutes Produkt zu haben und die Kundschaft kommt und bleibt von alleine. Aion geht den umgekehrten Weg, sie vergraulen mit den Warteschlangen die Kundschaft um dann nach dem Freimonat behaupten zu können: "Seht her, nun sind die Server ausgeglichener". Das nennt sich "Self fullfilling prophecy". 
Es war nicht die Schuld der Spieler dass die Server leer wurden, das Produkt war mies und darum haben viele aufgehört. Fürchtet Aion sich vor sich selbst?


----------



## Ajandurah (6. Oktober 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Genau du Oberschlauer... DAS haben sie bei WAR gemacht... ein Monat später starben die ersten Server und heute nach fast einem Jahr gibts weniger Server als zu release...




Server zusammen legen?


Desweiteren lag es bei WAR aber nicht an den leeren Servern, dass die Kunden gegangen sind! Das Spiel war scheiße, und deswegen gab es dann leere Server. Nicht andersrum!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

Harika schrieb:


> Es war nicht die Schuld der Spieler dass die Server leer wurden, das Produkt war mies und darum haben viele aufgehört. Fürchtet Aion sich vor sich selbst?



Eher vor den Nomaden


----------



## knusperzwieback (6. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Sorry, bei aller Liebe zu Aion (ich verfolge das Spiel seit Anfang 2007, habe alle Betas mitgemacht und 2 CEs nenne ich mein Eigen) - aber wenn der Freimonat rum ist und es sich NICHTS getan hat in Sachen Spielbarkeit, dann ist der Ofen aus bei mir!



Da du ja wegen deiner Gilde nicht auf nen neuen Server willst, sag ich schon mal zum Abschied winke, winke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und jetzt bitte weiter mit mimimi und nur nicht den Server wechseln. Wieso man sich lieber jeden Tag 3 Std. ärgert weil man nicht spielen kann und statt dessen neu auf nem leereren Server anfängt ist mir ein Rätsel... achja, stimmt ja die Gilde.
Ob die Gilde allerdings was davon hat, wenn man eh vor lauter Warteschlange nicht zum spielen kommt verstehe ich auch nicht ganz.

Oh mein Gott, ich bin so unwissend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (6. Oktober 2009)

NC Soft rechnet sich in Europa vermutlich keinen ultimativen Erfolg aus, daher stellen sie auch nicht viele Server auf. Irgendwo verständlich, denn ein Spiel mit hohem PVP-Anteil wird wegen des Frustfaktors immer ein Randprodukt in Europa sein.

Transfers kommen Anfang November also nach dem Ende des Freimonats, wenn sich erstmals zeigt wie viele Leute bei Aion bleiben. Könnte ja sein, dass sie nach dem Freimonat 50% Spieler verlieren, wer kann das schon sagen?


----------



## Type your name here (6. Oktober 2009)

knusperzwieback schrieb:


> Da du ja wegen deiner Gilde nicht auf nen neuen Server willst, sag ich schon mal zum Abschied winke, winke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir ham auch auf Balder angefangen gut die warteschlange is auch da aber beträgt im vergleich zu den anderen Servern (angeblich 6 std Votan) "NUR" 1h bis 1:30h das ist auch noch lange ja aber immerhin noch spielbar für den größten teil


----------



## Ajandurah (6. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> NC Soft rechnet sich in Europa keinen ultimativen Erfolg aus, daher stellen sie auch nicht viele Server auf.
> 
> Transfers kommen Anfang November also nach dem Ende des Freimonats, wenn sich erstmals zeigt wie viele Leute bei Aion bleiben.




Danke! Die erste vernünftige Antwort hier, mit der man auch was anfangen kann...


Manch andere hier haben ja leider wirklich das Niveau von feuchten Zwieback erreicht und spiegeln eins zu eins die Community diverser anderen Games wieder, die sie selbst so verpöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Verkauf du mal 300 Fahrkarten für nen Zug mit nur 50 Sitzplätzen! Das geht nicht!




Das ist nen Argument, aba siehs mal so: Verkauf 50 Karten für 50 Sitzplätze als 5 Jahresabo kündbar und biete es eben nur am anfang an, nach nem jahr fahren nurnoch 10 leute, 40 sitzplätze sind frei und es kommt niemand mehr dazu...

40 Sitzplätze sind also frei und müssen ausgebaut und verkauft werden, da sie benutzt sind ist es ein großer verlust fürs Bahnunternehmen


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Verkauf du mal 300 Fahrkarten für nen Zug mit nur 50 Sitzplätzen! Das geht nicht!



Natürlich geht das, wozu gibts stehplätze( in diesem Fall Plätze in der warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Aldaric87 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Danke! Die erste vernünftige Antwort hier, mit der man auch was anfangen kann...
> 
> 
> Manch andere hier haben ja leider wirklich das Niveau von feuchten Zwieback erreicht und spiegeln eins zu eins die Community diverser anderen Games wieder, die sie selbst so verpöhnen
> ...



Du bist süß !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komm auch erst abends nach Hause von den ganzen Vorlesungen, und reih mich dann brav in die Warteschlange ein, und warte halt ne Stunde oder 1 1/2, wayne? 

Ist doch in jedem MMORPG so, das bisher auf den Markt kam, dass im Freimonat die Server dermaßen überfüllt sind, dass man da einfach abwartet, Warteschlangen legen sich immer nach ner weile. Sollte mittlerweile auch der letzte Hinterwäldler wissen... Zudem juckt es hier im Forum eh keinen ob du weiterspielst oder nicht. Außerdem brauchst du hier keine "kompetenten" Antworten vom sogenannten "feuchten Zwieback" zu erwarten, denn dein Anfangspost, der hatte die Qualität eines Kuhfladens.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Sorry, bei aller Liebe zu Aion (ich verfolge das Spiel seit Anfang 2007, habe alle Betas mitgemacht und 2 CEs nenne ich mein Eigen) - aber wenn der Freimonat rum ist und es sich NICHTS getan hat in Sachen Spielbarkeit, dann ist der Ofen aus bei mir! Das kann nicht sein, dass man ein Spiel verkauft, das absolut NICHT spielbar ist für Leute, die nur am Abend Zeit haben (!!!) Und wenn ich dann mal in der Warteliste bei 8 min mich durchgewartet habe und wiedereinmal rausfliege und wieder mit über einer Std mich neu eingliedern darf, platzt mir langsam echt der Kragen!
> 
> So kann man trotz eines absolut perfektem Game seine Kunden vergraulen, da stößt man an die Grenzen der Geduld des Kunden.
> 
> ...



Ja, du hast Recht. Es ist sehr ärgerlich. Dennoch enthält dein Post keinen vernünftigen Lösungsansatz. Was bringen mehr Server, wenn jeder und seine Oma irgendwie über Freunde / Gilde usw. bei Votan und Thor verankert ist? Die Server sind da und sie sind auch schnell genug gekommen. Nerthus und Lephar sind jederzeit zugänglich, aber die Leute wechseln nicht. Stattdessen beschwert sich jeder lieber über die Warteschlange.

Zudem sind Servertransfers für Anfang November angekündigt. In jedem Fall wäre es keine Lösung auf die Fraktionsbalance zu verzichten, oder noch weitere Server aufzustellen, die wiederum nicht ausgelastet sind.

@ Harika

Wenn Aion wirklich gut ist, dann wird das Spiel langfristig ein gesundes Wachstum erleben. Selbst wenn im ersten Monat ein paar Warteschlangen vorhanden sind, wird das der Sache keinen Abbruch tun. Trotzdem ist es besser jetzt nicht zu übertreiben, denn sobald einmal die Nachricht "In Aion werden Server geschlossen / zusammengelegt" durch das WWW hallt ist der Ruf des Spiels nachhaltig geschädigt.


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Oktober 2009)

Leute, es ist doch sinnlos...
NCsoft wird vermutlich noch 2-3 neue Server aufmachen und ab November kostenlose Charaktertransfers anbieten, außerdem erhoffe ich mir was vom Ende des Freimonats.


P.S: Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Folge von South Park, in der Cartman sich nen Freizeitpark kauft, und niemanden reinlässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Oktober 2009)

Hast du zu Release WoW gespielt? Da war es nicht anders..., eigentlich bei keinem MMO zu Release.


----------



## Kwink123 (6. Oktober 2009)

Auch bei aller Liebe zu aion aber ab stufe 27/28 ist absolut die luft raus. Wohl wird das endgame nochmal spannend doch ich möchte mich ehrlich gesagt nicht durchs quest gebiete grinden wo ich pro levelaufstieg nur 8-9 neue quests bekomme.


----------



## The Future (6. Oktober 2009)

Der Te hat eigentlich einerseits recht ich komme auch erst um 17 uhr nach hause und habe nur bis 21 uhr zeit und da kann ich mir eine warteschlange einfach nicht leisten.

[ja es ist nach 21 uhr und ja ich höre genau jetzt für heute auf und bin schlafen].


----------



## Kwink123 (6. Oktober 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> P.S: Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Folge von South Park, in der Cartman sich nen Freizeitpark kauft, und niemanden reinlässt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



komisch daran hab ich auch gedacht


----------



## Aldaric87 (6. Oktober 2009)

Kwink123 schrieb:


> Auch bei aller Liebe zu aion aber ab stufe 27/28 ist absolut die luft raus. Wohl wird das endgame nochmal spannend doch ich möchte mich ehrlich gesagt nicht durchs quest gebiete grinden wo ich pro levelaufstieg nur 8-9 neue quests bekomme.



AION bis 27/28 ist wie WoW bis ca. 50... WAR bis ca. 34 ... von den Spielzeiten her.

Ich bin momentan 31 und hab bis Level 30 nicht einmal grinden müssen, man muss eben jede Quest machen und die Folge auch. Und nein, wiederholbare Quests hab ich nicht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## evalux (6. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein, dass man ein Spiel verkauft, das absolut NICHT spielbar ist für Leute, die nur am Abend Zeit haben (!!!)...
> Zu meiner Situation: Ich habe erst Stufe 18 ........



Ähm, Sry, ich spiele Aion seit 25. September, ich hab abends nur von 19-22 Uhr Zeit und bin erst Stufe 16 und das ohne Warteschlange, und ich behaupte, es ist sehr wohl derartig spielbar. Es sei denn die Ü25-Gilde macht Druck und will dich kicken, wenn du nich ratzfatz morgen mindestens 25 bist. Dann is ganz sicher das Spiel schuld, das du das nicht schaffen kannst.


----------



## Harloww (6. Oktober 2009)

The schrieb:


> Der Te hat eigentlich einerseits recht ich komme auch erst um 17 uhr nach hause und habe nur bis 21 uhr zeit und da kann ich mir eine warteschlange einfach nicht leisten



Warum hast du nur bis 21 Uhr Zeit? Gibt's die Woche drauf sonst Computerverbot?


----------



## Harika (6. Oktober 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Warum hast du nur bis 21 Uhr Zeit? Gibt's die Woche drauf sonst Computerverbot?



Ich habe von Leuten gehört die frühmorgens arbeiten müssen, kann aber auch nur ein Gerücht sein.


----------



## Grimtom (6. Oktober 2009)

LOL, ich spiele zwar keine AION, aber manche machen gerade so, als hätte es noch NIEEE Warteschlangen gegeben.
Das war schon bei WoW so, und wird bei den meisten kommenden MMOs auch so sein. 
In der Regel legt sich das mit der Zeit.


----------



## Chrissler (6. Oktober 2009)

Grimtom schrieb:


> LOL, ich spiele zwar keine AION, aber manche machen gerade so, als hätte es noch NIEEE Warteschlangen gegeben.
> Das war schon bei WoW so, und wird bei den meisten kommenden MMOs auch so sein.
> In der Regel legt sich das mit der Zeit.



Ja aber viele sehen das nunmal nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiele auf Balder komme da gut rein meine Gilde ist cool (haben schon nen lvl 38 oO so ein suchti hehe) und macht keinen druck. Die Warteschlange ist erträglich von 10 minuten in der woche (so um 6-7) und am WE natürlich mehr ^^ Aber hey damit kann cih leben lieber nen vollen server als wie Bei war leere server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nuja ihr könnt jetzt weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach diesem mon. ist sobieso alles mit den warteschlangen vorbei und ich freue mich sogar schon drauf muhahaha.


----------



## Neneko89 (6. Oktober 2009)

Kwink123 schrieb:


> Auch bei aller Liebe zu aion aber ab stufe 27/28 ist absolut die luft raus. Wohl wird das endgame nochmal spannend doch ich möchte mich ehrlich gesagt nicht durchs quest gebiete grinden wo ich pro levelaufstieg nur 8-9 neue quests bekomme.


Pro Levelaufstieg 8-9 Quests? Mach ich irgendwas falsch oder warum platzt mein Questlog obwohl ich nur ein Level gegrindet habe?

Die Quests sind nicht alle an einem Ort oder kriegt sie wie die Kampagnen Quests einfach ins Journal geschoben, das sollte dir klar sein oder?


----------



## Bes1 (6. Oktober 2009)

was ist denn diese gilde von der ihr alle sprecht...ich kenn nur legion


----------



## Berghammer71 (7. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Hast du zu Release WoW gespielt? Da war es nicht anders..., eigentlich bei keinem MMO zu Release.



Immer dieser Quatsch mit vergleichen.

Ok fangen wir an, bei mir hatte WoW den besten Start aller MMOs und jetzt?

---

@Te, wo du Recht hast, hast Du Recht - irgendwie sehe ich auch keine Möglichkeit ausser selbst einen Bot zu machen um reinzukommen...aber kann es das sein?


----------



## AemJaY (7. Oktober 2009)

ich kann nur für den Server Balder Sprechen.

Samstag Nachmitag ca. 15:00Uhr Warteschlange ca. 1h20mins
Sonntag Morgen ca. 11:00Uhr Warteschlange ca 1h
MOntag Abend 18:30Uhr Warteschlange ca. 30mins
Dienstag Abend 18:30Uhr Warteschlange ca. 20mins

Wie es scheint nehmen die Wartezeiten ab. 
Daher wird alles gut. Und wer nicht weg will von nem Server der Soll mimimimi machen.

Danke ade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (7. Oktober 2009)

Man kann die Warteschlange ingame in den Optionen ausschalten.


----------



## Grimtom (7. Oktober 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Immer dieser Quatsch mit vergleichen.
> 
> Ok fangen wir an, bei mir hatte WoW den besten Start aller MMOs und jetzt?
> 
> ...



Ja, ein Jahr nach Release wahrscheinlich. 
Am first day von WoW, war das ganze unspielbar. Ab 13 Uhr (wahrscheinlich Schule aus) alle 5 bis 10 Minuten die Server abgeschmiert, in diesen 5 bis 10 Minuten eine reine Dia-Show. Am Nachmittag dann kam der Supergau (die Feierabendspieler kamen noch dazu), bis letztlich die Server über Stunden komplett weg waren. Dann kam das Spielerlimit, und die Warteschlange hat begonnen. Bis sich das ganze eingepentelt hatte, dauerte auch 2 - 3 Wochen.


----------



## Bes1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Man kann die Warteschlange ingame in den Optionen ausschalten.





ja alt+f4 hab ich mal gehört aber obs wirklich stimmt....


----------



## Slarianox (7. Oktober 2009)

Meine Güte Welch ein Drama.... Geh auf Lephar oder einen anderen Nieder Bevölkerten Server, wenn du auf deinem server Echte kumpels hast folgen sie dir ansonsonsten egal, du wirst neue finden, Lephar gibts weder morgens noch mittags noch abends warteschlangen und wirklihch LEER ist der server nocht, jedenfals ist immer was los im abyss


----------



## Tiegars (7. Oktober 2009)

Grimtom schrieb:


> LOL, ich spiele zwar keine AION, aber manche machen gerade so, als hätte es noch NIEEE Warteschlangen gegeben.
> Das war schon bei WoW so, und wird bei den meisten kommenden MMOs auch so sein.
> In der Regel legt sich das mit der Zeit.


Klar wars bei WOW auch so nur WOW hat einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. Und da hätten sie daraus lernen sollen. Man kann nicht ein Spiel das schon lange auf dem Markt ist es mit einem Neuen vergleichen. Ich nehme nicht an das wen du dir heutzutage ein Auto kaufst auf eine Servolenkung verzichtest nur weil es vor 5 Jahren die anderen Marken es auch nicht hatten oder?

Da hätte NCSoft schon ein bischen mehr das Hirn einschalten müssen und reagieren. Sie machen die gleichen Fehler wie ihre Vorgänger. Die Kunden vergraulen. Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## CoolhandX (7. Oktober 2009)

Ganz ehrlich?

Wenn Du das Problem hast, dann haben es deine Gildenkollegen auch. Haben sie das Problem jedoch nicht, bedeutet das sie loggen sich viel früher ein als du, spielen also viel länger. Ergo, kommst du sowieso nicht mit denen mit.

Da kannst Du auch den Server wechseln und pro Abend ohne Warteschlange spielen.

Ich fuer meinen Teil bin froh das ich das gemacht habe. Keine Warteschlange mehr, entspanntes spielen ohne das man sich aufregen muss.


----------



## Madir (7. Oktober 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Da hätte NCSoft schon ein bischen mehr das Hirn einschalten müssen und reagieren. Sie machen die gleichen Fehler wie ihre Vorgänger. Die Kunden vergraulen. Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Ok die Vorgänger haben massig Server aufgestellt und damit die Kunden vergrault, NCSoft stellt nicht massig Server auf und vergrault die Kunden.
Also können wir festhalten, egal was man macht man vergrault Kunden. Man kann es nun mal nicht jedem recht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzfristig sind Warteschlangen natürlich ärgerlich, sie lassen sich aber nicht komplett vermeiden bei einem Server orientierten Spiel Konzept wie AION, langfristig ist die Vorgehensweise von NCSoft aber sinnvoll.


----------



## Kibagami (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe damals die richtige entscheidung getroffen das ich von Kromede nach NErthul umgezogen bin. Nerthul hat mal maximal 30min wartezeit und sogar das is selten geworden.

Ich versteh die leute net die sich beschweren. GEht halt einfach auf einen anderen server, das hilft ungemein und das spiel macht auf einmal wieder riesigen spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (7. Oktober 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Kurzfristig sind Warteschlangen natürlich ärgerlich, sie lassen sich aber nicht komplett vermeiden bei einem Server orientierten Spiel Konzept wie AION, langfristig ist die Vorgehensweise von NCSoft aber sinnvoll.



Ich würde sagen, dass sich das erst noch zeigen muss. Da wir alle keine Wahrsagerkugel haben, kann das nur die Zeit zeigen. Ich wäre da also nicht so vorschnell ob das so schlau war.

Denn wie man es dreht und wendet. Es gibt Spieler die nur begrenzt Zeit haben und vielleicht 2 Stunden pro Tag spielen können. Wenn diese Stunden dann um die Hälfte oder mehr beschnitten werden, muss das für Frust sorgen. Und wenn diese Menschen sich ärgern ist es nur normal. Eine Firma die dafür Geld bekommt, etwas zu leiste, was sie aus eigener Infrastruktur nicht komplett erfüllen kann (es gibt nun mal Warteschlagen auf den Servern, wartefreie Server ändern die Tatsache nicht, dass immer noch welche davon betroffen sind), dann sollten sie eine Art Gegenleistung erbringen. Z.b. in einer kleinen Gutschrift von Spielzeit.


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> ehrlich, ich spiel lieber auf nem leeren Server als gar nicht!



Dann spiel auf einem leeren Server. Es gibt extra neue Server ohne Wartezeiten. Nutze sie. Problem gelöst + du trägst mit dazu bei, dass die Warteschlangen auf den anderen Servern kleiner werden.


----------



## Wutprobe (7. Oktober 2009)

Um mal auf das gänigste mmo zurückzukehren und Ei. Beispiel zu bringen ... Ich komm auch erst um 4 heim und zum wow Release war das mit den warteschlagen auch so ... Wenn ich z.b. Nur an den Release von wotlk denke Ø.Ø ich Spiele auf frostwolf und war damals auch gut 2 Stunden in der Warteschlange beschäftigt na und ? Mich hat's eigentlich gefreut ich hab noch andere Sachen erledigen können und dann in Ruhe den ganzen Abend zocken können wer auf das Spiel so lange wartet wie du der kann meiner Meinung nach auch in der Warteschlange Platz nehmen das macht auch keinen Unterschied mehr .... Die warteschlangen legen sich aber zu 100 % gibt dem Game lieber ein bisschen Zeit auch bei frostwolf gibt's so gut wie keine mehr ich freu mich aber aufs nächste addon wies da aussehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG oegi wenn's zu doof zu lesen der kann ruhig seine Augen zu machen und dumme komments uterbindn ...


----------



## Roy1971 (7. Oktober 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Klar wars bei WOW auch so nur WOW hat einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. Und da hätten sie daraus lernen sollen. Man kann nicht ein Spiel das schon lange auf dem Markt ist es mit einem Neuen vergleichen. Ich nehme nicht an das wen du dir heutzutage ein Auto kaufst auf eine Servolenkung verzichtest nur weil es vor 5 Jahren die anderen Marken es auch nicht hatten oder?



Dieser Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. November 2008, mit dem Lichking kommen Warteschlangen.... wie hat Bliz nix gelernt??

Was fürn quatsch. Ehrlich Leute. Mir gehen die Warteschlangen auch auf den Keks, aber mit nem bissel Geduld geht alles. Und wer nicht warten will, kann ja den Server wechseln. Sorry, aber ist nicht NC-Soft schuld, wenn ihr nicht wechseln wollt. Möglichkeit zu daddeln habt ihr ja.....


----------



## Madir (7. Oktober 2009)

Feder schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass sich das erst noch zeigen muss. Da wir alle keine Wahrsagerkugel haben, kann das nur die Zeit zeigen. Ich wäre da also nicht so vorschnell ob das so schlau war.
> 
> Denn wie man es dreht und wendet. Es gibt Spieler die nur begrenzt Zeit haben und vielleicht 2 Stunden pro Tag spielen können. Wenn diese Stunden dann um die Hälfte oder mehr beschnitten werden, muss das für Frust sorgen. Und wenn diese Menschen sich ärgern ist es nur normal. Eine Firma die dafür Geld bekommt, etwas zu leiste, was sie aus eigener Infrastruktur nicht komplett erfüllen kann (es gibt nun mal Warteschlagen auf den Servern, wartefreie Server ändern die Tatsache nicht, dass immer noch welche davon betroffen sind), dann sollten sie eine Art Gegenleistung erbringen. Z.b. in einer kleinen Gutschrift von Spielzeit.



Gutschrift etc. würde ich auch begrüßen, allerdings steht dir der Service ja zur Verfügung, nur nicht unbedingt auf deinem Wunsch Server. Am Anfang 1-2 Server mehr wären sicher auch nicht verkehrt gewesen aber Warteschlangen hätte es trotzdem gegeben. die Spieler verteilen sich nun mal nicht gleichmäßig auf die vorhanden Server sondern es gibt immer besonders beliebte, die viel mehr Spieler anziehen und damit auch längere Warteschlangen erzeugen. Siehe das WoW-Frostwolf Beispiel weiter oben. Gegen solche vom Kunden erzeugten Probleme kann man im nachhinein von Seiten des Anbieters nichts machen.

WoW kann mit vielen Servern leben, auch wenn diese teilweise eine sehr geringe Bevölkerung haben. Sie haben ihre Realmpools und BGs fürs PvP und der Rest findet eh instanziert mit wenigen Leuten statt. AIONs PvP Konzept braucht aber eine gewisse Bevölkerungsdichte um zu funktionieren und daher muss NCSoft da schon sehr vorsichtig sein wie viele Server sie aufstellen. Vor allem ist ja auch damit zu rechnen das es nach dem Freimonat eh einen Spielerschwund geben wird, auch ganz ohne Warteschlangen, weil so mancher völlig falsche Erwartungen an AION hatte und nun enttäuscht aufhört.


----------



## Farodien (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht alle Kommentare dazu zu lesen, wenn etwas doppelt ist bitte ich dieses zu entschuldigen.


Sorry, bei aller Liebe zu Aion (ich verfolge das Spiel seit Anfang 2007, habe alle Betas mitgemacht und 2 CEs nenne ich mein Eigen) - aber wenn der Freimonat rum ist und es sich NICHTS getan hat in Sachen Spielbarkeit, dann ist der Ofen aus bei mir! Das kann nicht sein, dass man ein Spiel verkauft, das absolut NICHT spielbar ist für Leute, die nur am Abend Zeit haben (!!!) Und wenn ich dann mal in der Warteliste bei 8 min mich durchgewartet habe und wiedereinmal rausfliege und wieder mit über einer Std mich neu eingliedern darf, platzt mir langsam echt der Kragen!

*Wenn rausfliegst egal ob Routerreset oder anderweitig, hast keine Warteschlange, weiss nicht wo du spielst!? Nicht Spielbar? Noch nie so stabile und lagfreie Sever gesehen, selbst Spiele die schon länger als 4 Jahre am Markt sind haben mehr Probleme*

So kann man trotz eines absolut perfektem Game seine Kunden vergraulen, da stößt man an die Grenzen der Geduld des Kunden.

*Besser als Tote Server hinterher!! Bin in keinster Weise angepisst oder verärgert!
*
Zu meiner Situation: Ich habe erst Stufe 18 erreichen können, weil bei 2 von 3 Spielabende ich nach Stunden abgebrochen habe! Die anderen Abende blieb mir nicht viel Zeit, da ich die meiste Zeit mit dem einwählen verbracht habe. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass das Sinn der Sache ist?

*Sehe es positiv....geniesse das Spiel, 50 bist auf kurz oder lang schnell genug!*

Am meisten frustriert mich aber, dass es kein Statement gibt, wie sich da etwas verbessern soll! Im Gegenteil man kommt mit der Ausrede: Das ist nur zum Wohl des Kunden, damit es keine leeren Server gibt. Aber ehrlich, ich spiel lieber auf nem leeren Server als gar nicht!

*Wer hat das so gemeldet NCSoft? Gute Politik, danke sage ich dann nur, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob dies so von NCsoft gesagt wurde, ansonsten wären keine neuen Server bereitgestellt worden!
Hol dir Dragon Age da hast keine Probleme, naja evtl. findest ja doch etwas..bestimmt sogar!*


In diesem Sinne......

- Versetz dich mal in die Lage von NCSoft oder auch andere wie z.B. Blizzard
- kleine Probleme am Anfang gab es schon immer, solltest evtl. mal 2-3 Monate warten bis du in ein neues MMO einsteigst ( aber neun dann hängt man ja hinterher^^)

Und zum Schluß, versuche es mal 300k Anfangskunden in Europa alles recht zu machen..schade das du keiner von denen bist, ich persönlich schon!


----------



## Rem (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Verkauf du mal 300 Fahrkarten für nen Zug mit nur 50 Sitzplätzen! Das geht nicht!



Also die Bahn macht das so.


----------



## Roy1971 (7. Oktober 2009)

Rem schrieb:


> Also die Bahn macht das so.



stimmt ... lol


----------



## Sisloc (7. Oktober 2009)

hab kaum noch warteschlangen. und wenn doch.. mach ich noch was anderes^^


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

mich nerfen die warteschlangen auch... aber man muß das differenziert betrachten...
nach meiner ansicht kann und konnte ncsoft nicht so viel machen.

1. 
hat ncsoft im gegensatz zu allen anderen (AoC, WoW, WAR) *keine* fette werbung für ihr game gemacht.
man kann ihnen nicht vorwerfen, daß sie ihr game gehyped haben oder ähnliches. es gab *keine* PC-Zeitschrift,
ich wiederhole *keine* PC-Zeitschrift die hier fett über aion berichtet hat. erstmalig gamers plus in der oktober-ausgabe hat etwas über die betaphase geschrieben.

das sie zum start nicht 10 server aufstellen ist doch logisch.. und das die server-politk sehr vorsichtig ist, liegt am besonderen endgame von aion.
wenn hier die fraktionsverhältnisse nicht stimmen ist das game für jeden einzelnen von arsch.

2.
ein großen fehler hat die community gemacht und die foren die letztendlich bestimmte server mitgepusht haben..
wenn ich lese, das votan die meißten gilden auf beiden seiten hat und balder so ein "seit gegrüßt des weges" servers ist,
überlegt man sich dreimal auf welchen server man geht...

3.
ncsoft hat den fehler gemacht, das die namen der server unglücklich benannt hat... 
wenn ich lese: willst du auf thor oder krombacher, dann nehmen halt die meisten thor.
viele haben ja erfahrung gemacht mit geisterserver (WAR) also überlegt sich jeder dreimal wohin er geht und dann
orientiert sich jeder an die mehrheit. gerade auch in diesem forum wurde votan und thor besonders gepusht.

4.
ncsoft bietet ja nun die kostenlosen transfer an. diesen transfer sollte man auch nehmen.
wenn die gilde nicht mitzieht, sollte man auch in dieser gilde nicht mehr bleiben.. denn dann muß man sich überlegen, ob die gilde zu einem paßt...
denn diese gilde scheint ja mehrheitlich sehr viel freizeit zu haben, wenn sie vond er warteschlange nicht betroffen ist.

summa summarum: indirekt hat ncsoft in puncto namensvergebung fehler gemacht und der entscheidende fehler hat die community gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> summa summarum: indirekt hat ncsoft in puncto namensvergebung fehler gemacht




HÄ?


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> HÄ?



ja ich weiß... 
ich muß es etwas causaler schreiben, damit es jeder versteht.
einfach punkt 3. mehrmals langsam durchlesen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2009)

Er meint es war abzusehen, dass der typische Powergamer einen Server mit kurzem Namen vorzieht, da dann immerhin die Chance besteht, dass er sich seinen Servernamen merken kann. Ausserdem identifizieren die sich bestimmt viel lieber mit dem "Donnerer" (Thor) als mit dem Gott der Guete und des Lichts (Balder). Ist schliesslich viel cooler, ey!


----------



## Ajandurah (7. Oktober 2009)

Also wir werden jetzt mal den November abwarten und dann gegebenfalls den kostenlosen Servertransfer nutzen (Diese Info hatte ich beim Erstellen des Threads leider noch nicht, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Am geschicktesten wäre ein clonen der vollen Server seitens NCSoft gewesen. Und zu der Angst der Geisterserver, es gibt immernoch die Option des Zusammenlegens der Server oder die der kostenlosen Chartransfers (one way), beides technisch möglich und beides wird auch von diversen anderen Firmen praktiziert. Und zu den Bedenken, dass man dann Server umsonst angeschafft hätte, ich weiß nicht wie es NCSoft hier praktiziert, aber gewisse andere Firmen mieten sich die Server ja auch nur. Sprich wenn ein Server aufgelöst werden sollte, hat man auch keine weiteren Kosten, die man an den Kunden abwälzen müsste.

Desweiteren, da viele gerne das Beispiel WAR heranziehen, da lag es schlichtweg am Spielkonzept, dass die Leute gegangen sind, was dann die Geisterserver zur Folge hatte, was wiederum Leute vergraulte.

Ich habe auch nichts gegen Warteschlangen ansich. Niemand erwartet, dass man SOFORT einloggen kann und losdaddeln kann. Lediglich eine Warteschlange von mehreren Stunden - und das täglich zur Rushhour - ist wirklich untragbar bei begrenzter Freizeit. Und ja wenn ich aus der Schlange fliege bin ich meistens wieder bei Null. Warum ich fliege weiß ich nicht, aber es passiert. Manchmal ist es auch bei Spielabstürzen so, das eine mal kommt man sofort wieder rein, das andere mal heisst es wieder "sich hinten anstellen".

Mein persönliches Eingeständnis ist, dass ich mich vorher über die Community und die bevorzugten Server hätte informieren sollen. Ich hab den Fehler gemacht und am Tag der Char-Erstellung gewürfelt -.-


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Er meint es war abzusehen, dass der typische Powergamer einen Server mit kurzem Namen vorzieht, da dann immerhin die Chance besteht, dass er sich seinen Servernamen merken kann. Ausserdem identifizieren die sich bestimmt viel lieber mit dem "Donnerer" (Thor) als mit dem Gott der Guete und des Lichts (Balder). Ist schliesslich viel cooler, ey!



jawohl, sehr gut... ey! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ja ich weiß...
> ich muß es etwas causaler schreiben, damit es jeder versteht.
> einfach punkt 3. mehrmals langsam durchlesen...
> 
> ...




Das habe ich gemacht, aber ausser wirren Gedankengängen nichts erkennen können. Muss man dort rückwärts lesen oder gibt es dort einen Code?


----------



## Piffmaster (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde nur Schade das die ganzen guten Gilden auf Votan und Thor sind. Wenn ich meinen Server anschaue ist da nichts bekanntes dabei - mit Top-Gilden aufm Server gehts im Abyss sicher heiß her... Naja ich kann mit ja mit Blutklingen rumschlagen...


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Er meint es war abzusehen, dass der typische Powergamer einen Server mit kurzem Namen vorzieht, da dann immerhin die Chance besteht, dass er sich seinen Servernamen merken kann. Ausserdem identifizieren die sich bestimmt viel lieber mit dem "Donnerer" (Thor) als mit dem Gott der Guete und des Lichts (Balder). Ist schliesslich viel cooler, ey!




Den sogenannten Powergamern sind Servernamen vollkommen egal. Was diese Leute interessiert ist, ob es ein RP Server ist (don't touch that) oder nicht. Und die allermeisten dieser Powergamer spielen Elyos, mit viel Licht und Güte, ganz nebenbei.

Allerdings muss man von Kromede auch erstmal auf Krombacher kommen. Keine Ahung wie mam so etwas anstellt, aber so ganz normal ist das jedenfalls nicht. Aber dann erklären sich auch relativ wirre Theorien über Serverpopulationen in Abhängigkeit von Servernamen.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man von Kromede auch erstmal auf Krombacher kommen. Keine Ahung wie mam so etwas anstellt, aber so ganz normal ist das jedenfalls nicht. Aber dann erklären sich auch relativ wirre Theorien über Serverpopulationen in Abhängigkeit von Servernamen.


*Krom*ede und *Krom*bacher? Soooo schwer ist das nicht... Komm, da kommst selbst du drauf.
Und ja, ich bin leidenschaftlicher Biertrinker Generation Ü20 beheimatet auf Krombacher, lecker lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Und meine Gildenkollegen? Sollen die wegen mir auch alle mitwechseln? Sorry aber dann hätten sie von anfang an nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Leuten auf die ersten Server lassen sollen und nicht 2 Stunden Warteschlange einführen!



du bist extrem egoistisch weißt du das? wenn sie die server begrenzt hätten aber meine freunde schon drauf wären ich aber nicht hätte ich wo anders hingemusst aber hauptsache du darfst mit deinen gilden kollegen zocken an andere gar nicht denken.


falls das schon einer erwähnt hat sry hab nich alle seiten gelesen.


----------



## Ajandurah (7. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> ...
> Und ja, ich bin leidenschaftlicher Biertrinker Generation Ü20 beheimatet auf Krombacher, lecker lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Blos Schade, dass es keinen Augustiner-Server gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ajandurah (7. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> du bist extrem egoistisch weißt du das? wenn sie die server begrenzt hätten aber meine freunde schon drauf wären ich aber nicht hätte ich wo anders hingemusst aber hauptsache du darfst mit deinen gilden kollegen zocken an andere gar nicht denken.
> 
> 
> falls das schon einer erwähnt hat sry hab nich alle seiten gelesen.




Zum einen sind wir alle geschlossen gleichzeitig auf einen vorher ausgesuchten Server (ähhh ausgewürfelten Server) gegangen, zum anderen ich kenne die alle aus dem RL. Soll ich jetzt meiner Freundin erklären: "Du Schatz, ich werde nicht mit dir auf einem Server spielen, weil ich nicht egoistisch sein will und der Server nur wegen mir überfüllt wird"? Junge, das würde mind. 2 Wochen Couch bedeuten!!!


----------



## Roy1971 (7. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> *Krom*ede und *Krom*bacher?



Irgendwie sinnfrei... typisch buffed


----------



## SARodiRIEL (7. Oktober 2009)

Gute Gilden machen sich schon vorher Gedanken um mögliche Serverpopulationen, vorallem wenn ein großer Spielerstamm kollektiv ein Spiel wechselt sollte man einen Server wählen auf dem auch alle Platz finden. Auswürfeln ist keine wirklich gute Idee... Das Ganze ist also wohl eher ein Problem von menschlicher Fehlplanung, und nicht ein Fehler der beim Spiel, oder den Entwicklern zu suchen ist.


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Aber dann erklären sich auch relativ wirre Theorien über Serverpopulationen in Abhängigkeit von Servernamen.



so langsam fährt deine birne auf 100% (scherzl) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sinnfrei... typisch buffed


Verzeihe den Spielern, egal welcher Fanseite, dass sie aus dem ernsten Spiel-Leben doch ab und zu ausbrechen.


----------



## Ajandurah (7. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Gute Gilden machen sich schon vorher Gedanken um mögliche Serverpopulationen, vorallem wenn ein großer Spielerstamm kollektiv ein Spiel wechselt sollte man einen Server wählen auf dem auch alle Platz finden. Auswürfeln ist keine wirklich gute Idee... Das Ganze ist also wohl eher ein Problem von menschlicher Fehlplanung, und nicht ein Fehler der beim Spiel, oder den Entwicklern zu suchen ist.




Der Fehler ist sehr wohl beim Vertreiber zu suchen! Ich kann mich nicht erinnern bei der Serverauswahl auf "Hier haben sie mind. 2 Std Wartezeit, weil wir zu geizig waren, genügend Kapazitäten für alle verkauften Exemplare zur Verfügung zu stellen." geklickt zu haben! Es hätte von Anfang an mehr an Kapazität her gehört, der Auslastungsbogen der einzelnen Server nicht zu weit überspannt werden sollen (teilweise kam ich nicht mal in die Warteliste!!!) und im Falle eines Verbockens wie jetzt wesentlich schneller reagiert werden sollen! Man hätte sich bewusst sein müssen, dass wenn ich so und soviele Exemplare verkaufe, so und soviele Leute das Spiel auch spielen wollen, was sie gerade eben erstanden haben! Alles andere ist nur Zeugniss von Naivität und Geiz!


----------



## SARodiRIEL (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> "Hier haben sie mind. 2 Std Wartezeit, weil wir zu geizig waren, genügend Kapazitäten für alle verkauften Exemplare zur Verfügung zu stellen."



Ich muss zur Arbeit deshalb mach ichs kurz:
Auf der Offiziellen Aion Homepage hätte man sich über die Server informieren können, im Clienten werden Server empfohlen. Was soll man noch tun, wenn die Leute nicht gewillt sind zu lesen?


----------



## Novane (7. Oktober 2009)

boar wenn ich den ganzen kack schon lese Oo
ich habe in der ersten woche durch die preorder mir 2 chars auf 13 gezogen
fande beide toll, dann kam aber auf einmal warteschlange gut
ich dachte jetzt sind die ladenkäufer auch dabei das legt sich die woche
habe dann die chars auf 16 gespielt.
freitag immernoch warteschlange
also ab nach lephar
jetzt nen jäger lvl 20 ne super nette legion wenn der chartransfer da is hol ich mein spirit auch noch

mich hats auch angekotzt alles nochmal zu machen, ABER ich kann jetz qten wann ich will muss keine sekunde warten beim einloggen.
und jetzt hört auf mit dem geheule ich arbeite auch jeden tag bis um halb 6
undd wohne mit meiner freundin zusammen und kann eben nich die ganze zeit zocken, daher kann ich mal 1-2h on kommen und da wollte ich nicht
jeden tag 1,5h in der schleife hängen und bevor ich jeden tag rumheule wechsel ich den server einfach, und wegen legion
legion findet man wieder! nur mit rl freunden wirds blöd aber die wechseln meistens mit denn die arbeiten kommen oft ja zu gleichen zeiten on ;-)

keine lust auf kommas!^^


----------



## Roy1971 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist sehr wohl beim Vertreiber zu suchen! Ich kann mich nicht erinnern bei der Serverauswahl auf "Hier haben sie mind. 2 Std Wartezeit, weil wir zu geizig waren, genügend Kapazitäten für alle verkauften Exemplare zur Verfügung zu stellen." geklickt zu haben! Es hätte von Anfang an mehr an Kapazität her gehört, der Auslastungsbogen der einzelnen Server nicht zu weit überspannt werden sollen (teilweise kam ich nicht mal in die Warteliste!!!) und im Falle eines Verbockens wie jetzt wesentlich schneller reagiert werden sollen! Man hätte sich bewusst sein müssen, dass wenn ich so und soviele Exemplare verkaufe, so und soviele Leute das Spiel auch spielen wollen, was sie gerade eben erstanden haben! Alles andere ist nur Zeugniss von Naivität und Geiz!



Grundsätzlich hast Du recht... am Start zwei oder drei Server mehr, hätten viel ausgemacht. Nur was nützt dass, wenn "die Käufer" überwiegend nen Char auf zwei Server erstellen, die eh schon voll sind.


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist sehr wohl beim Vertreiber zu suchen! Ich kann mich nicht erinnern bei der Serverauswahl auf "Hier haben sie mind. 2 Std Wartezeit, weil wir zu geizig waren, genügend Kapazitäten für alle verkauften Exemplare zur Verfügung zu stellen." geklickt zu haben! Es hätte von Anfang an mehr an Kapazität her gehört, der Auslastungsbogen der einzelnen Server nicht zu weit überspannt werden sollen (teilweise kam ich nicht mal in die Warteliste!!!) und im Falle eines Verbockens wie jetzt wesentlich schneller reagiert werden sollen! Man hätte sich bewusst sein müssen, dass wenn ich so und soviele Exemplare verkaufe, so und soviele Leute das Spiel auch spielen wollen, was sie gerade eben erstanden haben! Alles andere ist nur Zeugniss von Naivität und Geiz!




es gibt doch einen fetten beitrag von ncsoft, das sie sehr wohl alles berechnet haben... auch die preorderzahlen etc.
http://www.aion-germany.de/news/391-aktuel...ort-themen.html

die community trifft die hauptschuld... hier mal einen beitrag vor release: 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124644

viele micky-mouse gilden sind dann bewußt auf votan gegangen, weil sie gesehen haben, daß die "hyper ich haue alle um gilden"
sich dort rumtreiben... und dagegen kann ncsoft kaum was machen. richtig finde ich aber auch, das es hätte ein "warnschild" geben
können a la: achtung dieser server ist voll nehmen sie bitte den xyz server. ob das wirklich geholfen hätte, wage ich trotzdem zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Verzeihe den Spielern, egal welcher Fanseite, dass sie aus dem ernsten Spiel-Leben doch ab und zu ausbrechen.


Wer scherzt hat den Ernst der Lage nicht begriffen! In Zeiten der Krise gilt es sich durch zu beissen und den Spass-Gewinn beim Spielen zu optimieren! Wer sich weichlich Freunde dabei macht, wird nicht gegen die Mitspielerschaft bestehen koennen - und schon garnicht gegen die Gegenspielerschaft! MMOs sind Krieg! Und wer das nicht begreift, der ist wahrscheinlich auch bei Solitaer stets nur zweiter...


----------



## Ajandurah (7. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Ich muss zur Arbeit deshalb mach ichs kurz:
> Auf der Offiziellen Aion Homepage hätte man sich über die Server informieren können, im Clienten werden Server empfohlen. Was soll man noch tun, wenn die Leute nicht gewillt sind zu lesen?



Das ist JETZT der Fall, beim HeadStart, wo es nur die 4 Server zur Auswahl gab, war nichts dergleichen angegeben. Es wurden 4 (!!!) Server der Meute hingeworfen, die nicht einmal die Pre-Order und CE-Kunden abdeckten! Das ist noch nicht einmal eine ungewisse Zahl! Man wusste genau, wieviele Pre-Orders und CEs verkauft, bzw. aktiviert waren. DeFacto war genau bewusst, wieviele Leute zu Beginn Aion spielen wollen. Man verzichtete auf ausreichend Platz auf den Servern, weil man Unkosten scheute und sowieso mit einem geringen Erfolgt rechnete, sodass 4 Server ausreichen würden. (soweit ich weiß packte der UrsprungsCluster 200k gesammt, was echt wenig für Deutschland ist, finde ich).

Ich kann das ganze nicht verstehen, denn wenn die alte Faustregel noch gilt, liegt der BreakEvenPoint bei 50.000 Abonements. Es sollte also definitiv keine Unkosten in Europa bereiten, genügend Kapazität zur Verfügung von Beginn an gestellt zu haben! Meines Erachtens klares Fehlmanagement seitens NCSoft West.


----------



## Xheel (7. Oktober 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es gut dass viele meckerfritzen weg von aion gehen. so haben wir in der comm weniger flamer und
das spiel wird allgemein spielbarer. weiter so ncsoft!


----------



## Roy1971 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Das ist JETZT der Fall, beim HeadStart, wo es nur die 4 Server zur Auswahl gab, war nichts dergleichen angegeben. Es wurden 4 (!!!) Server der Meute hingeworfen, die nicht einmal die Pre-Order und CE-Kunden abdeckten! Das ist noch nicht einmal eine ungewisse Zahl! Man wusste genau, wieviele Pre-Orders und CEs verkauft, bzw. aktiviert waren. DeFacto war genau bewusst, wieviele Leute zu Beginn Aion spielen wollen. Man verzichtete auf ausreichend Platz auf den Servern, weil man Unkosten scheute und sowieso mit einem geringen Erfolgt rechnete, sodass 4 Server ausreichen würden. (soweit ich weiß packte der UrsprungsCluster 200k gesammt, was echt wenig für Deutschland ist, finde ich).
> 
> Ich kann das ganze nicht verstehen, denn wenn die alte Faustregel noch gilt, liegt der BreakEvenPoint bei 50.000 Abonements. Es sollte also definitiv keine Unkosten in Europa bereiten, genügend Kapazität zur Verfügung von Beginn an gestellt zu haben! Meines Erachtens klares Fehlmanagement seitens NCSoft West.



Trotzdem war von vornherein klar (zumindest wer sich infomiert hatte), dass Thor/Votan überfüllt sein würden.


----------



## Bahlti (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Sorry, bei aller Liebe zu Aion (ich verfolge das Spiel seit Anfang 2007, habe alle Betas mitgemacht und 2 CEs nenne ich mein Eigen) - aber wenn der Freimonat rum ist und es sich NICHTS getan hat in Sachen Spielbarkeit, dann ist der Ofen aus bei mir! Das kann nicht sein, dass man ein Spiel verkauft, das absolut NICHT spielbar ist für Leute, die nur am Abend Zeit haben (!!!) Und wenn ich dann mal in der Warteliste bei 8 min mich durchgewartet habe und wiedereinmal rausfliege und wieder mit über einer Std mich neu eingliedern darf, platzt mir langsam echt der Kragen!
> 
> So kann man trotz eines absolut perfektem Game seine Kunden vergraulen, da stößt man an die Grenzen der Geduld des Kunden.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab au nur Abends zeit und kann au 4 std ca. spielen, weiss nicht wann du nach Hause kommst oO.
Und wenn du rausfliegst kannste dich innerhalb von 10 mins wieder einloggen ohne Warteschleife.

Und ich glaub nicht dass du auf nem leeren Server mehr Spaß hättest... -> keine Leute für Gruppen -> leeres Abyss usw.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. Oktober 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Und ich glaub nicht dass du auf nem leeren Server mehr Spaß hättest... -> keine Leute für Gruppen -> leeres Abyss usw.


So leer werden die neuen server nun auch wieder nicht sein...


----------



## CoolhandX (7. Oktober 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Also ich hab au nur Abends zeit und kann au 4 std ca. spielen, weiss nicht wann du nach Hause kommst oO.
> Und wenn du rausfliegst kannste dich innerhalb von 10 mins wieder einloggen ohne Warteschleife.
> 
> Und ich glaub nicht dass du auf nem leeren Server mehr Spaß hättest... -> keine Leute für Gruppen -> leeres Abyss usw.


 Also auch die neuen Server sind "nicht" leer.

Ich spiele auf dem Neuesten und der ist gut voll. Keine Probleme eine Gruppe zu finden oder andere Sachen zu machen.


----------



## BlackKnightCS (7. Oktober 2009)

Es war doch bei fast jedem MMO Start so dass die Server zum Bersten voll sind.
Warteschlangen sind zwar ärgerlich aber ich bin ganz und gar dafür wie das gehandhabt wird.
Die Server laufen stabil, man kann wunderbar Festungen belagern mit massen von Leuten.

NC Soft ist das Problem mit den Warteschlangen sehr wohl ein Dorn im Auge.
Jedoch weis jeder MMO Anbieter dass nach Ablauf des Freimonats wieder ne Menge Leute aufhören.
Also warum jetzt massig Geld in neue Server stecken wenn nach dem Freimonat wieder welche zusammengelegt werden müssten.

Wie schon gesagt wurde gibt es im Nov nen kostenlosen Chartransfer.

Also einfach mal die Klappe net so aufreissen und damit klar kommen.
Denn so laufen die MMO's Release von gehypten Games sehr oft ab.
Die 30 Tage so gut es geht nutzen und das Beste daraus machen.


----------



## Madir (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist sehr wohl beim Vertreiber zu suchen! Ich kann mich nicht erinnern bei der Serverauswahl auf "Hier haben sie mind. 2 Std Wartezeit, weil wir zu geizig waren, genügend Kapazitäten für alle verkauften Exemplare zur Verfügung zu stellen." geklickt zu haben! Es hätte von Anfang an mehr an Kapazität her gehört, der Auslastungsbogen der einzelnen Server nicht zu weit überspannt werden sollen (teilweise kam ich nicht mal in die Warteliste!!!) und im Falle eines Verbockens wie jetzt wesentlich schneller reagiert werden sollen! Man hätte sich bewusst sein müssen, dass wenn ich so und soviele Exemplare verkaufe, so und soviele Leute das Spiel auch spielen wollen, was sie gerade eben erstanden haben! Alles andere ist nur Zeugniss von Naivität und Geiz!



Genau die müssen so viele Server bereitstellen und dafür sorgen das alle Spieler sich gleichmäßig auf die Server verteilen so das alle Spieler in den ersten Wochen/Tagen gleichzeitig ohne Warteschlange spielen können. Deshalb werden z.B. auch Autobahnen für die Peak Belastungen zu Ferienbeginn ausgebaut und nicht für die normale Belastung die restlichen 340 Tage im Jahr. Das ist wirtschaftlich sehr Sinnvoll und zeugt von verantwortungsbewusstem handeln.

Auch wären schnelle Reaktionen wie das sperren von Servern für neue Chars sehr positiv von der Community aufgenommen worden. Niemand hätte sich beschwert das er jetzt ohne Wartezeit auf Server Z spielen kann aber seine Freunde alle auf Server Y sind.

Btw. es gab auch in den ersten Tagen des Headstarts Server mit keiner oder geringer Wartezeit während gleichzeitig bereits 3-4 Stunden Wartezeit auf den "Peak" Servern war. Eine Online Hilfe hierzu mit großen Leuchtenden Buchstaben wäre aber dringend erforderlich gewesen, da da der normal Spieler ja nicht von selber drauf hätte kommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, hätte es perfekt funtioniert.

wenn alle sich gleichmäßig auf die 4 server versammelt hätten und wir davon ausgehen, daß einige aion zu hart finden
und wieder aussteigen nach den "4 free-wochen" dann wäre alles super.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber nein, irgendwelche möchtegern moderatoren mußten ja abstimmungen machen, welcher server der inoffizielle
"seit gegrüßt des weges" server werden soll und damit waren es für die meißten ja auch nur noch 3 server... etc..


----------



## Linkin~ (7. Oktober 2009)

Balder ist der Server, auf dem die meisten RP Spieler sind, und davon merke ich 0!

Ich wollte auch auf Kromede anfangen, aber ich habe beim Headstart beobachtet:

Thor... 2 Stunden
Votan.. 2 Stunden
Kromede...2 Stunden
Balder... Keine Wartezeit

Damit war die Entscheidung relativ klar, und ich bereue es nicht! Weder gibt es RP in den Channeln, auch wenn die Möglichkeit besteh, noch ist der Server überfüllt.

Rundum zufrieden, dank weiser Entscheidung und nicht dem Mainstream "fätt, thor ey geiler name ey lass ma drauf" Handeln.


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Balder ist der Server, auf dem die meisten RP Spieler sind, und davon merke ich 0!
> 
> Ich wollte auch auf Kromede anfangen, aber ich habe beim Headstart beobachtet:
> 
> ...




ich habe lange überlegt ob ich nicht auch auf balder anfange, aber die vorurteile sind halt schon da.
persönlich finde ich auch, daß wenn ein server rsp-mäßig definiert wurde, das man sich dann auch in diese richtung verhält...

*ich oute mich mal, warum ich z.b. auf votan gegangen bin:*

erstmal habe ich mich in den foren schlau gemacht. dort war ganz klar der tenor:
thor ist der server wo alle wow-kiddys hingehen. auch wenn man weiß das es übertrieben ist, wollte ich das risiko nicht eingehen.

ergo blieb nur nur noch kromede, votan und balder übrig.
dann war klar, balder soll ein rsp-server werden. für mich klar, dort gehe ich nicht hin.

also blieb nur noch kromede und votan übrig. wenn man dann die listen gesehen hat, wo die ganzen gilden sind,
blieb eigentlich votan nur noch übrig. auf kromede waren damals 7 gilden oder so eingetragen.

da für mich das pvp-endgame das wichtigste ist, zieht man doch dort hin, wo die wahrscheinlichkeit am höchsten ist,
entsprechendes pvp-feeling zu bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doubledown (7. Oktober 2009)

Prinzipiell sollten die Servernamen nicht im Vorfeld bekannt gegeben werden. Denn in den einschlägigen Foren wird dann schon Monate vorher diskutiert, wer wo hingeht. Es war so klar, dass Thor und Votan von Anfang übelst überfüllt sein werden.


----------



## Harloww (7. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> thor ist der server wo alle wow-kiddys hingehen.


Hey cool, Vorurteile und Annahmen. Darauf steh ich in Argumentationen. Mehr davon.


----------



## Ajandurah (7. Oktober 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Genau die müssen so viele Server bereitstellen und dafür sorgen das alle Spieler sich gleichmäßig auf die Server verteilen so das alle Spieler in den ersten Wochen/Tagen gleichzeitig ohne Warteschlange spielen können. Deshalb werden z.B. auch Autobahnen für die Peak Belastungen zu Ferienbeginn ausgebaut und nicht für die normale Belastung die restlichen 340 Tage im Jahr. Das ist wirtschaftlich sehr Sinnvoll und zeugt von verantwortungsbewusstem handeln...




Äpfel und Birnen und so.... *Kopf meets Tischplatte*


Ich kann mich immer nur wundern, mehr bringe ich echt nicht zu stande. Das ist eine Leistung für die ihr ALLE bezahlt habt, und nicht eine vom Staat bereit gestellte Infrastruktur des öffentlichen Verkehrs!
Aber mit dem Unterschied, dass man hier zwar für ein gutes Produkt ansich bezahlt hat, der Service aber unter aller Sau ist! Und trotzdem finden sich immer wieder Leute, die schlechten Service auch noch gut heißen! Kein Wunder, dass wir hier eine Service-Wüste haben.

Man hätte soviel besser machen können! Und bitte sagt jetzt nicht, im Nachhinein ist man schlauer, es sind die SELBEN Fehler, die andere auch schon vor Jahren gemacht haben, woraus man hätte schlau werden sollen! Sowas nennt man Lernunfähigkeit!


----------



## AemJaY (7. Oktober 2009)

Sry wenn ich dir nun auf den Fuss trete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *bAM* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hatte noch nie wirklich probleme mit Aion und NC Soft. Weder bei der installation. Weder beim umstellen auf die Deutsche Sprache. Weder beim warten in der ab und an 1h Warteschlaufe oder auf dem Server beim Zocken. Sprich ich hatte keine Probleme, hab mein Geld schon blöder ausgegeben für Dienstleistungen und bin dennoch ein Zufriedener Kunde.

Ok goldseller an die wand aber das ist auch schon alles.
Geniesst euer leben geht Raus wenn es euch nervt oder so. Aber bitte Heult doch ned Jedes verdammte Forum in unserer Galaxie voll.

*Danke amen over and out!*


----------



## Gabal (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Und meine Gildenkollegen? Sollen die wegen mir auch alle mitwechseln? Sorry aber dann hätten sie von anfang an nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Leuten auf die ersten Server lassen sollen und nicht 2 Stunden Warteschlange einführen!



OMG und deshalb machst du so einen Aufstand. 

Wenn deine Gildenkollgen dir wegleveln dann würde ich mir ehrlich mal Gedanken machen. 

Wer jetzt so um Level 20 ist der hat noch ein Reallife.


----------



## AemJaY (7. Oktober 2009)

juhuu ich hab noch RealLife! kurz vor lvl 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Manch andere hier haben ja leider wirklich das Niveau von feuchten Zwieback erreicht und spiegeln eins zu eins die Community diverser anderen Games wieder, die sie selbst so verpöhnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




soviel selbstkritik hätt ich dir gar nicht zugetraut...


----------



## Efgrib (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist sehr wohl beim Vertreiber zu suchen! Ich kann mich nicht erinnern bei der Serverauswahl auf "Hier haben sie mind. 2 Std Wartezeit, weil wir zu geizig waren, genügend Kapazitäten für alle verkauften Exemplare zur Verfügung zu stellen." geklickt zu haben! Es hätte von Anfang an mehr an Kapazität her gehört, der Auslastungsbogen der einzelnen Server nicht zu weit überspannt werden sollen (teilweise kam ich nicht mal in die Warteliste!!!) und im Falle eines Verbockens wie jetzt wesentlich schneller reagiert werden sollen! Man hätte sich bewusst sein müssen, dass wenn ich so und soviele Exemplare verkaufe, so und soviele Leute das Spiel auch spielen wollen, was sie gerade eben erstanden haben! Alles andere ist nur Zeugniss von Naivität und Geiz!




bist do so stur oder tust du nur so? nc-soft hat nun lange und breit in diversen statements erklärt, warum es ist wie es ist, wenn du überfordert bist, das zu begreifen, dann ist dir echt nicht mehr zu helfen. in diesem sinne: kündige! ist besser für aion, und vor allem besser für dich.


----------



## spalto2 (7. Oktober 2009)

wenn die server zuvoll sind warrum machen sie es nicht wie bei guild wars  1 hauptserver mit 6 oder 15 "kanälen"


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. Oktober 2009)

spalto2 schrieb:


> wenn die server zuvoll sind warrum machen sie es nicht wie bei guild wars  1 hauptserver mit 6 oder 15 "kanälen"


Dann ist der Server trotzdem voll, und das mit den kanälen ist doof fürs pvp


----------



## Zadig (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Das ist JETZT der Fall, beim HeadStart, wo es nur die 4 Server zur Auswahl gab, war nichts dergleichen angegeben. Es wurden 4 (!!!) Server der Meute hingeworfen, die nicht einmal die Pre-Order und CE-Kunden abdeckten! Das ist noch nicht einmal eine ungewisse Zahl! Man wusste genau, wieviele Pre-Orders und CEs verkauft, bzw. aktiviert waren. DeFacto war genau bewusst, wieviele Leute zu Beginn Aion spielen wollen. Man verzichtete auf ausreichend Platz auf den Servern, weil man Unkosten scheute und sowieso mit einem geringen Erfolgt rechnete, sodass 4 Server ausreichen würden. (soweit ich weiß packte der UrsprungsCluster 200k gesammt, was echt wenig für Deutschland ist, finde ich).
> 
> Ich kann das ganze nicht verstehen, denn wenn die alte Faustregel noch gilt, liegt der BreakEvenPoint bei 50.000 Abonements. Es sollte also definitiv keine Unkosten in Europa bereiten, genügend Kapazität zur Verfügung von Beginn an gestellt zu haben! Meines Erachtens klares Fehlmanagement seitens NCSoft West.



4 Server wurden der Meute hingeworfen die nicht reichten? Komisch, ich war auch erst auf Votan, und hatte nach dem zweiten Tag (Headstart) 6 Stunden Warteschlange abends um 19:30. Auch wir, meine Frau und ich und einige aus meiner alten WoW Gilde hatten alle das gleiche Problem. ALs ich so in der Warteschlange hockte und schon den PC ausmachen wollte, dachte ich mir, schaust mal nen anderen Server an.

Schwups auf Kromede gewechselt und zur gleichen Zeit KEINE Warteschlange. Und dann sag du mir nicht NC Soft is schuld daran, wenn alle (Ja auch ich) vor Release sich die Umfragen in den Foren anschaun und fast alles auf Votan und Thor gehen will.
Die hättten 4 Server mehr aufmachen können, das hätte wohl nix geändert. 

Wir sind dann alle rüber und würde deine Gilde (Ganz zu schweigen die Freundin) bissl vernünftiger sein, würde man eben Chartrans abwarten oder gleich wechseln, damit alle das gleiche Spielerlebnis haben. Sonst taugt dein Laden eh nix. 

Dann Freitags hatte ich zwar auch Warteschlangen, aber die waren so kurz nach Release nie so lang das es weh tat. Zumindest auf Kromede nicht. gerade vorhin 18:00 bin ich ohne Warteschlange rein. Gestern nach 19:00 nur ein paar Minuten. 


Nochmal zum mitschreiben: 
2 Tage nach Headstart Votan 6 Stunden ... Kromede zur gleichen Zeit keine Warteschlange ... und jaja NC Soft ist daran schuld lol. 

Ganz einfach hör auf, die Warteschlangen werden kürzer. Werden sie eh, weil die Schnell-Schuss-Spieler jetzt schon am Jammern sind, das alles zu lang dauert ... auch das leveln ^^.


----------



## sinkeh (7. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen und so.... *Kopf meets Tischplatte*
> Ich kann mich immer nur wundern, mehr bringe ich echt nicht zu stande. Das ist eine Leistung für die ihr ALLE bezahlt habt, und nicht eine vom Staat bereit gestellte Infrastruktur des öffentlichen Verkehrs!



darf ich nur höflich darauf hinweisen: das einzige, was wir ALLE bezahlt haben ist das Spiel selbst... die ach so verrufenen Wartezeiten, mit denen wir alle (noch) zu kämpfen haben wurden uns quasi mit dem Kauf des Spiels gratis zur Verfügung gestellt in Form eines Freimonats. 

NC Soft ist das Problem ja bekannt und bemüht, Wartezeiten und ausgeglichene Serverpopulationen aufeinander abzustimmen. Wir sollten meiner Meinung nach zumindest fair bleiben und ihnen innerhalb des Freimonats die Chance geben, dies zu bewerkstelligen. Zumal der offizielle Release gerade mal 2 Wochen her ist...

In diesem Sinne 

Ciao


----------



## Ganur (7. Oktober 2009)

mann muss ja nicht mal zurück an den releas von wow denken, 
ich denke da blos mal an den releas von dem addon WotLK, da hatte ich auch von einen tag auf den anderen 30 min wartezeit.
aber besser warten als ne diashow, wenn der heip um das game nachgelsen hat wird auch die warteschlange verschwinden.
also üb dich mal in geduld.






Synti schrieb:


> 1.
> hat ncsoft im gegensatz zu allen anderen (AoC, WoW, WAR) *keine* fette werbung für ihr game gemacht.
> man kann ihnen nicht vorwerfen, daß sie ihr game gehyped haben oder ähnliches. es gab *keine* PC-Zeitschrift,
> ich wiederhole *keine* PC-Zeitschrift die hier fett über aion berichtet hat. erstmalig gamers plus in der oktober-ausgabe hat etwas über die betaphase geschrieben.




ich denke mal dann hast du buffed nicht gelesen, denn darin wurde es sehrwohl angekündigt
und auch auf der buffed seite gabs videos und infos aus der beta


----------



## Caerleon (Eredar) (7. Oktober 2009)

Ganur schrieb:


> ich denke mal dann hast du buffed nicht gelesen, denn darin wurde es sehrwohl angekündigt
> und auch auf der buffed seite gabs videos und infos aus der beta



Wo is das kleine süße Hirnchen... ja wo isses denn?

Das Buffed ein Informationsportal ist und diese News auf ihren (fast) eigenen Mist gewachsen sind, wird in deiner Argumentation natürlich gänzlich Unterschlagen, oder?


Und das es immer noch Leute gibt die die "Wirtschaftlichkeit" von Aion/NC-Soft unter Ihren eigenen "mimimi-ich-kann-nicht-spielen" Threads stellen, ist echt... ach lieber nicht!
Kauft euch beizeiten ein paar Eier und dazu noch RL und schei*** geflissentlich auf die Warteschlangen... denn dafür gibts neue Server und JEDE MENGE ZUFRIEDENE SPIELER die lagfrei und mit super Performance spielen können...

Ich mach den Mist auch jeden Abend durch...

Meine Fresse, es gibt echt Wichtigeres


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

Ganur schrieb:


> mann muss ja nicht mal zurück an den releas von wow denken,
> ich denke da blos mal an den releas von dem addon WotLK, da hatte ich auch von einen tag auf den anderen 30 min wartezeit.
> aber besser warten als ne diashow, wenn der heip um das game nachgelsen hat wird auch die warteschlange verschwinden.
> also üb dich mal in geduld.
> ...




ein monat vor der beta...und alles eigene berichte... ncsoft hat gar nichts gemacht. nicht mal anzeigen in den einschlägigen pc-zeitschriften.
wenn ich mir dagegen das hypen von AoC oder WAR oder wow anschaue, ist das ne ganz andere nummer.
WAR hat ja schon 2 jahre vor release riesen welle gemacht... blizzard macht jetzt schon terror für das nächste addon...

die stille um aion war schon unheimlich... es gab nur drei webseiten die über aion regelmäßig berichtet haben (unter anderem gamona)
und dort wurde das in den foren bemängelt, das ncsoft die werbetrommel nicht rührt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linkin~ (7. Oktober 2009)

Außerdem kann man Buffed nicht als Werbequelle sehen, da ein Großteil der Stammleute oder allgemein Besucher auf Buffed, früher oder später eh von Aion erfahren hätten. Werbung ist für mich, wenn man jemandem der auf keinem anderen Wege oder nur unwahrscheinlich vom Produkt erfahren hätte, beispielsweise der Anti-Pc Zocker abends vorm Fernseher, oder der eingefleischte Consolero der noch nie von Buffed oÄ gehört hat und es in der PcGames oder sonst wo lief.

DAS ist Werbung, Buffed ist lediglich eine Informationsweiterleitende Stelle für bereits Interessierte.


----------



## Tiegars (8. Oktober 2009)

Xheel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es gut dass viele meckerfritzen weg von aion gehen. so haben wir in der comm weniger flamer und
> das spiel wird allgemein spielbarer. weiter so ncsoft!


Jupp jawohl und du bist dann der erste der jammert wen die Server leer sind und kein PVP mehr möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solche Aussagen schaden dem Spiel mehr als wen man meckert wen man mit irgendwas nicht zu fireden ist.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Madir (8. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen und so.... *Kopf meets Tischplatte*
> 
> 
> Ich kann mich immer nur wundern, mehr bringe ich echt nicht zu stande. Das ist eine Leistung für die ihr ALLE bezahlt habt, und nicht eine vom Staat bereit gestellte Infrastruktur des öffentlichen Verkehrs!
> ...



Kann es sein das du es nicht kapierst?

Dein Frust ist nachzuvollziehen aber er ist nicht alleine durch NCSoft bedingt und NCSoft hat sehr sehr viel richtig gemacht mit dem Release. Wartezeiten bei Release sind völlig normal da die Spieler in den ersten Wochen eines neuen Spiels ein ganz anderes Online verhalten haben als einige Wochen später. Längere Wartezeiten auf besonders beliebten Servern sind nachvollziehbar und für den Anbieter nicht planbar. Wer auf Votan oder Thor spielt ist zum Großteil selbst für Wartezeiten verantwortlich und sollte sich z.B. bei seiner Legionsleitung beschweren aber weniger bei NCSoft. 

Jeder der will kann ohne längere Wartezeiten spielen, nur nicht unbedingt auf dem Server auf dem er gerne möchte. Was hat das mit schlechten Service zu tun? Die Lernunfähigkeit der Spieler hast du vergessen anzusprechen!

Und mein Beispiel hat nix mit Äpfel und Birnen zu tun, es geht auch nicht um die Finanzierung, es geht um eine ungewöhnliche Peak Belastung und dein verlangen alles auf diese kurzzeitig auftretende Peak Belastung auszurichten. Die von dir geforderte Ausrichtung an der kurzzeitigen Peak Belastung bei Release ist langfristig gesehen totaler Blödsinn.

Deine Sprüche von den selben Fehlern und nix lernen wiederholst du gerne ohne sie zu belegen.

Was man meiner Meinung nach hätte besser machen können ist den Headstart zu limitieren und von Anfang an 1-2 mehr Server aufzustellen. Warteschlangen und gejammer hätte das nur reduziert aber nicht verhindert. 

Was hätte man den deiner Meinung nach lernen können und von wem?


----------



## Yalda (8. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich in ein Konzert gehe, stehe ich auch mit bezahltem Ticket oft in einer Warteschlange. Sagt das über die Qualität des Konzertes etwas aus? 

Ich habe auch negative Erlebnisse mit anderen MMOs wie z.b. Warhammer gehabt, wo es am Anfang soviele Server gab, dass PvP kaum zustande kam, weil die Server zu leer waren.
Ich habe lieber einen gut besuchten Server auf den ich ein paar Minuten warte, als einen leere, auf dem ich dann ewig lange auf PvP warten muss.


----------



## Synti (8. Oktober 2009)

Yalda schrieb:


> Wenn ich in ein Konzert gehe, stehe ich auch mit bezahltem Ticket oft in einer Warteschlange. Sagt das über die Qualität des Konzertes etwas aus?
> 
> Ich habe auch negative Erlebnisse mit anderen MMOs wie z.b. Warhammer gehabt, wo es am Anfang soviele Server gab, dass PvP kaum zustande kam, weil die Server zu leer waren.
> Ich habe lieber einen gut besuchten Server auf den ich ein paar Minuten warte, als einen leere, auf dem ich dann ewig lange auf PvP warten muss.



und ncsoft schreibt jeden tag: achtung das konzert hat noch mehr eingänge wo keine warteschlange ist...
nur will sich jeder in die schlange anstellen die am größten ist...


----------



## Diggydoc (8. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Sorry, bei aller Liebe zu Aion (ich verfolge das Spiel seit Anfang 2007, habe alle Betas mitgemacht und 2 CEs nenne ich mein Eigen) - aber wenn der Freimonat rum ist und es sich NICHTS getan hat in Sachen Spielbarkeit, dann ist der Ofen aus bei mir! Das kann nicht sein, dass man ein Spiel verkauft, das absolut NICHT spielbar ist für Leute, die nur am Abend Zeit haben (!!!) Und wenn ich dann mal in der Warteliste bei 8 min mich durchgewartet habe und wiedereinmal rausfliege und wieder mit über einer Std mich neu eingliedern darf, platzt mir langsam echt der Kragen!
> 
> So kann man trotz eines absolut perfektem Game seine Kunden vergraulen, da stößt man an die Grenzen der Geduld des Kunden.
> 
> ...



geh ritzen, weinen, whatever....

das spiel ist 2 wochen draussen...ihr verdammten mimimi tucken geht mir schwer auf die eier, verdammt es ist ein spiel, wennst mal warten müssts na meine güte, lüfte deinen keller durch geh mal wieder zähneputzen oder was auch immer, aber hört auf auf zu jammern wegen einen spiel

"mimimi ich hör auf", dann hör auf verdammt nochmal und erzähl doch diesen scheiss jemand den es interessiert...hier wirsd du keinen finden.... -.-

omg.... in your face...


----------



## MonoXiD (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi zocke selber Aion also ich möchte mal was sinvolles abgeben tipps ! Ruf zuhause an und lass deine freundin oder bruder, was weiß ich wer, sich schon mal ein loggen (ach ich zocke auf Votan max. Warte time 2,34h) wenn das nicht möglich ist weil du niemand hast komm nach hausse mach den pc an und starte das game sagen wir die warte time beträgt 1,30h in der zeit esse ich beschäftige mich mit ein bischen CCS oder mach andere sachen in deinem fall Hausaufgaben! Wenn du aber jetzt hier geschreiben hast um  zuhöhren du amer amer zocker kommst nit rein sag deiner mama du bist 23 und willst endlich selber endscheiden können wann du ins bett gehen willst.
Kla du zahlst für das game machen aber alle auch und ich sag ja ist doof und ja ich will zocken sofort für mein geld ist dein gutes recht! Bin dafür die Server kapazitäten zu erhöhen ist sinvoller als neue auf zumachen die dann nicht voll sind !


Sephios (Rising Phoenix)


----------



## El_Presidente_ (8. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht es *ist* zum wohle der Kunden!




Ich würde solche NC Soft Marketing Aussagen mal nicht ganz so wohlwollend bewerten und übernehmen. Diese Warteschlangen sind für viele berufstätige Menschen jenseits alle Spielbarkeit. Das man mal warten muss, ok.... doch die geringen Gegenmassnahmen gegen diese Ausmasse kann man zumindest mir nicht als "zum Wohle des Kunden" verkaufen. 

Es war ebenfalls fragwürdig die Server-Population zu erweitern, das Ergebnis ist derweil ein ständig überfülltes Eltnen u.a. und das auch noch ohne Channels. Die Welt ist fast zu klein, für so viele Spieler.

Es bleibt dabei, es hätten mehr Server da sein müssen und jetzt ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen. Trotz neuer Server sind viele Start-Server völlig überfüllt und die Warteschlangen teilweise abartig. Daran hat sich kaum etwas geändert. Es kommen auch noch immer mehr Spieler nach. Was NC Soft bisher unternommen hat reicht keinesfalls. Sie agieren weiterhin zurückhaltend und werfen uns Lösungen in kleinen Häppchen zu. Ich persönlich kenne einige Leute, die Aion aus bekannten Gründen in die Ecke gestellt haben. Ich kann also nicht wie gewohnt mit diesen Leuten spielen. Das habe ich bisher in keinem MMO so erlebt.

Bitte nicht böse sein, aber das Kundenwohl sehe ich da nicht. NC Soft suggeriert uns da ein mittelfristiges Risiko von leeren Servern und im Vergleich zur aktuellen Situtation ist das für viele genauso weit weg wie der Mars - die Leute brauchen jetzt eine Lösung und nicht irgendwann.

Auch über das Spam Problem werden viele Statements abgegeben, während die tägliche Realität immer störender wird. Das geht soweit, dass man in gewissen Kanälen nicht mal mehr lesen kann. Wir reden hier über Probleme, die andere MMOs sicher auch haben, doch bei Aion ist alles mehrfach mutlipliziert.

Wenn wir mal alle ehrlich sind, würden wir uns sogar wünschen das es etwas leerer wäre.

NC Soft verspricht uns Besserung. Eigentlich hätten sie aber diese Dinge schon in der Hand haben müssen. Spam und Goldseller ist kein neues Problem und sie haben kein fertiges Tool zu Bekämpfung parat. NC macht hier ganz klar einige Fehler, die man sich hätte ersparen können wäre man besser auf Eventualiäten vorbereitet gewesen.

Natürlich muss es dem Anbieter gestattet sein, sich an Entwicklungen anpassen zu können, doch zur Zeit ist Aion wie ein Flaschenhals und das hätte keinesfalls so extrem sein müssen  - es vergrault zudem sicher mehr Leute, als es halbvolle Server jemals könnten.


----------



## Synti (8. Oktober 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Ich würde solche NC Soft Marketing Aussagen mal nicht ganz so wohlwollend bewerten und übernehmen. Diese Warteschlangen sind für viele berufstätige Menschen jenseits alle Spielbarkeit. Das man mal warten muss, ok.... doch die geringen Gegenmassnahmen gegen diese Ausmasse kann man zumindest mir nicht als "zum Wohle des Kunden" verkaufen.
> 
> Es war ebenfalls fragwürdig die Server-Population zu erweitern, das Ergebnis ist derweil ein ständig überfülltes Eltnen u.a. und das auch noch ohne Channels. Die Welt ist fast zu klein, für so viele Spieler.
> 
> ...




ich muß auch warten und ja ich arbeite auch und ja ich komme auch spät nach hause. 
jeder kann doch aber ab november auf einen server gehen, wo es keine warteschlangen gibt.
jeder kann seinen char mitnehmen und es kostet nichts. von daher ist dieses thema völlig out.

anders formuliert: das thema ist gegessen.

laßt uns ein neues finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> und ncsoft schreibt jeden tag: achtung das konzert hat noch mehr eingänge wo keine warteschlange ist...
> nur will sich jeder in die schlange anstellen die am größten ist...



so siehts mal aus


----------



## Zadig (8. Oktober 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Es war ebenfalls fragwürdig die Server-Population zu erweitern, das Ergebnis ist derweil ein ständig überfülltes Eltnen u.a. und das auch noch ohne Channels. Die Welt ist fast zu klein, für so viele Spieler.
> 
> Es bleibt dabei, es hätten mehr Server da sein müssen und jetzt ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen. Trotz neuer Server sind viele Start-Server völlig überfüllt und die Warteschlangen teilweise abartig. Daran hat sich kaum etwas geändert.




Und nochmal, mehr Startserver hääten nix gebracht ... Votan hatte ich 6 Stunden auf Kromede KEINE Wartezeit. Logischer Schluss, die Leuts haben sich fast alles auf zwei Server gedrängt weil sie dachten das sind die Imba-Server ... da kann NC nicht viel gegen machen.

Und geändert hat sich sehr wohl etwas. 
Gestern auf Kromede um 18:00 nur einige Minuten Wartezeit, dann habe ich um kurz nach 20 Uhr eingelogt und hatte gerade mal 30 Minuten ... also verkraftbar bei Release das schwächt sich von alleine ab weil auch die Spielzeiten der Spieler bei Release immer etwas höher sind.


Das Problem ist also, da manche Server so überfüllt sind das man kaum spielen kann. Aber der Chartransfer kommt ja. Allerdings hätten sich ja auch ganze Gilden mal überlegen können, nach den ersten zwei Tagen wie das kommen wird wenn Release ist. Wir sind auf nen anderen Server und damit voll zufrieden.

Ich glaube allerdings manche Leuts wollen das einfach nicht einsehen. Bisher ist es ein Spitzenspiel, das etwas bei release bisschen hackt ist für ein MMO normal und wird jedem zukünftigen auch so gehen. Dazu sind große Spielermengen in ihrem Verhalten schwer zu planen. Selbst der Klassenprimus schafft es immer noch bei jedem AddOn oder Patch irgendwo reinzutreten, was ich ihm auch nicht vorhalte. Dazu ist die Materia einfach zu komplex.


Wer laufende Rollenspiele ohne Bugs will, dem empfehel ich kein Solo RPG, sondern Pen&Paper ^^. Obwohl, Mist wenn einige Spieler zu spät kommen sitzt man da ja auch in der Warteschlange.


----------



## Rorgak (8. Oktober 2009)

Hm....nun gut zu Warteschlangen kommt es zum Neustart eigentlich immer, da kann ich ja auch den Betrieber verstehen, man will ja nicht unedlich Ressourcen frei setzen. Aber liebe Aion Spieler ihr wollt mir doch auch nicht vollen Ernstes verkaufen das ihr es gut findes 1h oder mehr zu warten nur um spielen zu können!! Ich mein das man damit leben muss gut, man kann ja nix ändern, es aber gut zu finden ist ja mal wieder die unterste Schublade der deutschen Kunden, ich mein die lassen ja alles mit sich machen.

Naja viel Spaß in der Warteschlange xD


----------



## Feuerwirbel (8. Oktober 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Hm....nun gut zu Warteschlangen kommt es zum Neustart eigentlich immer, da kann ich ja auch den Betrieber verstehen, man will ja nicht unedlich Ressourcen frei setzen. Aber liebe Aion Spieler ihr wollt mir doch auch nicht vollen Ernstes verkaufen das ihr es gut findes 1h oder mehr zu warten nur um spielen zu können!! Ich mein das man damit leben muss gut, man kann ja nix ändern, es aber gut zu finden ist ja mal wieder die unterste Schublade der deutschen Kunden, ich mein die lassen ja alles mit sich machen.
> 
> Naja viel Spaß in der Warteschlange xD


Hast du die posts über dir nicht wenigstens gelesen, na 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Problem ist dass die meisten auch auf einen voolen Server wollen


----------



## SARodiRIEL (8. Oktober 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> ist ja mal wieder die unterste Schublade der deutschen Kunden, ich mein die lassen ja alles mit sich machen.



Es betrifft nicht nur "die armen Deutschen", sondern ist beim kompletten West-release so ^^ Und wie bereits gesagt wurde ab Novemver kommen kostenlose Servertransfers, also wird auch seitens NCSoft genug getan.

Thema ist wirklich gegessen.


----------



## Rodurn (8. Oktober 2009)

Lephar, keine Wartezeit um 19:00 Uhr.

Geht halt auf die neuen Server, spielt nen Twink, wartet, wie oben schon gesagt auf November, transt euren Main 4 free rüber und keine Wartezeit mehr und alle sind glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

